# 2011 young archers turkey contest teams



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet, go team one!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess ill be on a team. I just don't want to hold a team down cause this will be my first year turkey hunting.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I guess ill be on a team. I just don't want to hold a team down cause this will be my first year turkey hunting.


its fine, i've only been twice but have never seen a turkey. maybe youll kill a big ol longbeard


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome, cant wait!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep so now there are 3 spots left, buck bomb and muzzyman have the 1st 2 spots, muzzyman u are on team 1, buck bomb u are on team 2.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

lets go team 5!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how did archerykid 13 get banned? you think he will join back up??


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

can i be on team 4


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet go team one! I have been really working on my calling and I can yelp perfectly, my cutt is ok, and my purr sounds great. My invasion should be here in a week so hopefully ill get a gobbler with it. I have seen a ton of turkeys where we deer hunt but its illegal to hunt turkeys in the fall in Arkansas so I couldn't shoot them. I have seen 2 longbeards with atleast 10 inch beards.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Sweet go team one! I have been really working on my calling and I can yelp perfectly, my cutt is ok, and my purr sounds great. My invasion should be here in a week so hopefully ill get a gobbler with it. I have seen a ton of turkeys where we deer hunt but its illegal to hunt turkeys in the fall in Arkansas so I couldn't shoot them. I have seen 2 longbeards with atleast 10 inch beards.


you better hook us up with one of them 10 inchers!  ill try too


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Clint,

If there are still a couple spots left I'll take one of them. Send me a PM.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Sweet go team one! I have been really working on my calling and I can yelp perfectly, my cutt is ok, and my purr sounds great. My invasion should be here in a week so hopefully ill get a gobbler with it. I have seen a ton of turkeys where we deer hunt but its illegal to hunt turkeys in the fall in Arkansas so I couldn't shoot them. I have seen 2 longbeards with atleast 10 inch beards.


I sure know I've seen over 50 hen/jakes since the first of bowseason


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Team 4 baby


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

All I can say is im putting at least three birds down this year with the bow, mad turkey hunter here. Called 2 in the other day to see if they are gobbling/hot and they are


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If there are any spots left shoot me a pm.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> If there are any spots left shoot me a pm.


i think you are good, i think 1 spot left. ( after you )


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

thats good. Hopefully get to test out my New bow on a longbeard. I have a couple nice ones on trailcam.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> thats good. Hopefully get to test out my New bow on a longbeard. I have a couple nice ones on trailcam.


sweet, good luck


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll sign up, p.m me bout it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntergal111 is the last spot open!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

acherykid13 is back in a couple days


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Buck-Bomb said:


> can i be on team 4


ya , you're on team 4.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> acherykid13 is back in a couple days


well then he can be on team 2 since buck bomb is on team 4 and since archerykid 13 allready put in for the contest.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

huntergal111 said:


> I'll sign up, p.m me bout it.


ya u can be on team 3 then, I would put u on team 4 but that spot is allready taken


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

That's fine, thanks


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Go get em team 1!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that's all the spots guys.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Hey Clint,
> 
> If there are still a couple spots left I'll take one of them. Send me a PM.


u r on team 5


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Lets go team two!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

All good. Thanks Jacob!

Jake


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

if by some chance theres an extra spot anywhere id love to have it mine internets been down and i just now found out about the contest. Id greatly appreciate it if someone could squeeze me in.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't unless someone drops out because I want all the teams to have the same amount and we have an equal amount on all the teams now. Sorry about it but that's just the rules.


----------



## archeryace13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Add me! I dont know what happened?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

We cant add any more people to this contest! This thread is to let those people that had signed up before the sign-ups end to let them know which team they are on, I only allowed those 4 other people because I needed 4 more people to even up all the teams and after that it was done with letting people in, that is what the sign-ups are for but they are closed. Sorry but maybe next year or be ready for this years deer hunting contest and SIGN-UP for the contest when there is a SIGN UP THREAD for the deer contest. Sorry but that's just the way it is and it is too much worrk to let anybody get on whenever they want because then I have to place them on a team and then even out the teams. Sorry but that's how these contests work.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## archeryace13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can we start another one with the small game, turkey, deer, etc.........??


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archeryace13 said:


> Can we start another one with the small game, turkey, deer, etc.........??


we already did, sign up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archeryace13 said:


> Can we start another one with the small game, turkey, deer, etc.........??


that would be the year long hunting contest.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

team 1 is going to win


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Well let me start it out for team 2,
















Bird wieght was 20 pounds, had a 10 inch beard, 1 and a quater inch spurs, and was shoot with a bow, with a total of 82.5 points
Shoot by Dylan James


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay but put it on the contest thread for me, great job, I wish I could get on some turkeys that quick!
Clint


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Can u pm me the contest thread, i thought this was it. Thanks


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Am I signed up?? I was the first one to sign up Clint.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya go to them teams thread ak13 u are on a team idk which one but I put you on a team just scroll down a few posts and I had u on a team.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't remember seeing that post. Thanks.

Jake


----------

